# Cass Lake Spots and Lures



## FishHunter07 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the forum and now live on Cass lake in Oakland County. I am trying to learn how to fish this lake, as it has so many huge drop-off's and sand flats, I am not even sure where to start.

So far I have had some success in the guts for Largemouth and Pike, but I'm looking to up my game and get more options when my old style isn't working.

Just looking for any advice for any species in this lake. Also if anyone wants to meet up an fish some time let me know.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

I lived on Cass a few years ago. It had good smallies, the waters super clear so you should be able to find beds pretty easily, but if you can see them, they can see you and there is quite a bit of fishing pressure so they can spook easily. The rec boats and jet skis make Cass a fisherman's nightmare when it gets warm.


----------



## FishHunter07 (Feb 28, 2014)

mattm said:


> I lived on Cass a few years ago. It had good smallies, the waters super clear so you should be able to find beds pretty easily, but if you can see them, they can see you and there is quite a bit of fishing pressure so they can spook easily. The rec boats and jet skis make Cass a fisherman's nightmare when it gets warm.


Thanks for the reply! The one good thing about living on the lake is I can get out early and weeknights to avoid the jet ski crowd. 

Do you recall what you were getting the smallies to bite on, or any particular spot on the lake that produced?


----------



## biglos (May 3, 2015)

FishHunter07 said:


> Thanks for the reply! The one good thing about living on the lake is I can get out early and weeknights to avoid the jet ski crowd.
> 
> Do you recall what you were getting the smallies to bite on, or any particular spot on the lake that produced?


 I picked up 2 walleyes on squarebills trolling Saturday when it was cloudy launching from Dodge Park. I caught a few smallies also oh the sand bars between Dodge Park and Marshbank Park. There were alot of bass on beds.


----------



## Chooch (Oct 24, 2008)

Just gonna piggyback here and also say check out the marina on the north(ish)-east side of the lake for panfish. Not sure if they're spawning there but late ice it seems to be a hit. 

How's the pike bite in the guts? Heading out tomorrow for my first time there on open water. Looking for that monster!


----------



## biglos (May 3, 2015)

I'm still learning this lake and I caught a few pike along the weedbeds while I was searching for walleye along the dropoffs on the west side of the lake south of dodge park. I'll be out today again on the kayak.


----------



## biglos (May 3, 2015)

Caught 3 small mouth, 1 large mouth, 1 rock bass, a pike, and 2 walleyes in about 3 hours on the lake today.


----------



## biglos (May 3, 2015)

Going to hit Cass lake tomorrow. I was out last week and the smallmouth's were really active but I was looking for walleye.


----------



## faust (Apr 26, 2016)

what time does dodge 4 open?


----------



## biglos (May 3, 2015)

faust said:


> what time does dodge 4 open?


8 am I believe.


----------



## biglos (May 3, 2015)

Anybody fishing Cass Lake this year? I tried for the walleye opener and only saw 2 other boats out that morning. Ended up with a Pike and a few smallies before I called it a day. Last year, I was able to get on some Walleyes trolling but the water temp was warmer. Are there going to be any regulars this year?


----------



## biglos (May 3, 2015)

Found a few but most were undersized.


----------



## biglos (May 3, 2015)

I caught walleye the last 2 times I was out. I caught them both times in the afternoon when they were coming shallow to feed. Bass are on beds in the shallows currently. lots of pike patrolling the weed beds during the day shallow. I have seen MANY huge carp.


----------



## biglos (May 3, 2015)

I am getting a walleye every time I am going out. I am just throwing natural colored jerk baits along the weed beds. All good fish around 18". I am starting to see more boats out but no idea on their catches.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

biglos said:


> I am getting a walleye every time I am going out. I am just throwing natural colored jerk baits along the weed beds. All good fish around 18". I am starting to see more boats out but no idea on their catches.


You ever try a slip bobber and jig in the weeds? (With a crawler or leach) can be deadly, don't know about Cass lake though.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Grew up on Cass. Drift fish crawler harnesses on bottom in most southeast bay. For bass, cast Rap's and plastics along any and all shoreline "structure" on calm days. For pike, minnows or crawlers along any weedy drop off


----------

